# First Time Trip To WV



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

like the title says I'm heading to Gilbert WV for the first time Thur-sat anyone have any pointers or anything that is a must have on the trails? i think were going to hit Pinnacle Creek system because its just me and the old lady lol going

also what attire is needed, Ive heard you need pants, gloves, and boots plus helmet, goggles. I'm hoping that i can get away with just helmet, goggles and shorts lol its going to be hot we will be on the RZR S


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I dont think youll need boots. Shorts should be fine on the Razor. The cool river water will be nice, you will cross it several times. Rock bottom, so dont worry you will be fine. Gilbert is kind of lame though, the town shuts down at 10 pm. Hope you like pizza. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i like pizza so thats a good thing. Ive been wanting to go for years now so i hope it lives up to what Ive been expecting


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> lol i like pizza so thats a good thing. Ive been wanting to go for years now so i hope it lives up to what Ive been expecting


You'll have a good time. I live near the H&M trails. Tons of trucks and trailers flow through here everyday with folks headed there, so something keeps them coming! All you'll need is a DOT approved helmet. Check the website, but last time I rode I wore a t-shirt, jeans and boots...but that's what I always wear. Probably be fine with shorts and shoes.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i actually hit some of the rockhouse trails today, they dont call it rockhouse for nothing lol lots of rocks. the lady at the hotel told us we were 1/2 mile from the pinnacle trail system but turns out is its rockhouse so I'm going to ride here tomorrow and hit pinnacle sat


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what trail number is the trail with the river crossings at pinnacle creek? going there tomorrow and want to check that one out. road the RockHouse system today and it was great lots of nice views and great trails


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

ride the outlaw trails!! you have to check out the wagon wheel! great food and atmosphere there! also check out the stair steps its awesome! but be safe and have fun


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

05bforce750 said:


> ride the outlaw trails!! you have to check out the wagon wheel! great food and atmosphere there! also check out the stair steps its awesome! but be safe and have fun


Agreed! Only thing is, the wagon wheel stopped selling gas. Kind of messed up our plan. There are so many trails, you need to have a GPS and I know you can find someone with plenty of waypoints. They are building the Pocahantas Trail over there and we rode some of that too. If I lived any where near southern WV I would probably have gone through a hundred quads by now.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i would have rode the outlaws but i was alone and didnt want to get lost lol


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

So over all how did you like WV. My wife and I road TN at ride royal blue back in May and really liked it but I still would like to try WV. 

It's a little bit of a bummer going just with your wife, while mine pretty goods, shes rather slow and and a bit scared. Would be nice to have some other guys to ride with.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

mine is the same, she gets a little nervous on the hills and speeds. i liked the trails and there were lots of them. i think it would be more fun with more people and a few more days to ride. the roads up there are a nightmare thats the only downside lol it takes an hour to drive 28 miles


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Royal blue was really easy to get to, 4 miles off I75, couldn't be easier.


----------

